# When to apply for IRD number?



## carteruk1

Hiya, another quick question i hope someone can answer for me. We leave on the 31st of july for auckland and i start work on the 15th of july. My new work sent me an IRD application form, when do i apply for this? Do i wait until im in new zealand (only problem with that is i dont have an address to write down as hospital are providing me with 2 weeks accomodation then i need to look for a rental) or do i wait until the day i arrive in new zealand and find a rental, many thanks, claire


----------



## topcat83

carteruk1 said:


> Hiya, another quick question i hope someone can answer for me. We leave on the 31st of july for auckland and i start work on the 15th of july. My new work sent me an IRD application form, when do i apply for this? Do i wait until im in new zealand (only problem with that is i dont have an address to write down as hospital are providing me with 2 weeks accomodation then i need to look for a rental) or do i wait until the day i arrive in new zealand and find a rental, many thanks, claire


Look at the following link ; IRD number applications (Find out about)

As you need to take the form with your identification documents to an Inland Revenue appointed verifier, I assume you'll have to wait til you're in the country!


----------



## carteruk1

Thanks once again topcat


----------



## johnnie

When i arrived we were told we had to wait untill i had a address you will need to take your passport with visa on it took a couple of weeks to come through you will need a bill with your name on to prove that you live there


----------



## jewoley

Hi carteruk1,

Looking thru the IRD link that Topcat provided, you need one document from category A and another from Category B. For me, CatA was my passport with work visa label and CatB was my offer letter of employment on company letterhead. Did not need a proof of address. I got my application done at the post shop on the day i arrive NZ (well, i want to get paid on time). 
Took me a while to get my number because they sent my documents to the east side of my street instead of west (same house number but different ends of street, gotta love that) even when I included the suburb. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## lisamct

johnnie said:


> you will need a bill with your name on to prove that you live there


Not necessarily. I didnt have to prove my address just supply them with one to post it to. I used my bosses home address but I've known others to use their work addresses. 
If you use someone elses address you can easily go online and change your address once you have a permanent one.


----------

